# Alpaca Fleeces - White to black - NW Illinois



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Time to thin out the fleeces!! Here's just a start of what I have available. To make this easy, I'm going to charge $1.00 an ounce or $10 a pound if more than a pound. Each picture shows the fleece number, weight of the fleece, the animal it came from, color and staple length. All are from the blanket and well skirted.

#2 is the exception as it's alpaca seconds from the neck of all my brown alpacas. It weighs in at 3.5 pounds and will sell for $25 for all of it.

You buy as much as you want and pay shipping. Ready? GO!!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Fleeces 3, 6, 8 and 9 are sold. The rest are still available.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

UPDATE!!! 

Let's add some more alpaca up for sale!!

I'm going to charge $1.00 an ounce or $10 a pound if more than a pound. Each picture shows the fleece number, weight of the fleece, the animal it came from, color and staple length. All are from the blanket and well skirted.

#2 is the exception as it's alpaca seconds from the neck of all my brown alpacas. It weighs in at 3.5 pounds and will sell for $25 for all of it.

You buy as much as you want and pay shipping. Ready? GO!!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Fleeces 13, 19 and 23 are spoken for. I've got LOTS more, so if there is a color you're looking for, please let me know and I'll pull out a few to choose from!


----------

